# winni liquid oral recipe



## djpase (Feb 1, 2017)

i really dont want to cap the winni for ma few reasons. the only recipe that i can find use peg 300 and evercclear 190 . my state does not sell 10 everclear or barcardi 151. so i have everclear 151. can i use that or maybe ba bb?


----------



## djpase (Feb 2, 2017)

i have 60 ml bottles, trying to make 25 mg per ml


----------

